# High Alcohol Blueberry Wine.



## DavidNW (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi,

I have been given about 5.5lbs of frozen blueberries. I would like to, as an experiment, to try and make a high alcohol wine (1 Imp Gallon). I was thinking of adding 4.5lbs of sugar to the must. I'm looking for an ABV of 14% or over. Is this a bad idea to try and achieve a higher than average ABV?

Many thanks.


----------



## Rodnboro (Jan 6, 2014)

You could do it, but that much alcohol would overpower the blueberry taste. Fruit wines are best with an ABV around 10%. If you try it, age it a long time.


----------

